# Kaanapali Beach Club Maui



## lynne (Mar 22, 2016)

All of the reviews are quite old. SFX called with a one bedroom exchange but I am hesitant to book based on recent trip advisor reviews. This is for my brother and his wife who have never been to Maui. They will be visiting us on the Big Island either before or after.  The last time we stayed there it was still an embassy resort. 

Please let me know if you have had any recent experience. The match is for October.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 22, 2016)

We were there last month and loved it. They are now done renovating all the rooms, and the grounds are in great shape. I'll post some pictures shortly, but we really enjoyed our stay. One downside is that the beach has suffered quite a bit of erosion, and exposed rocks underneath. It's really not good for swimming or snorkeling. The kitchens aren't very big, and don't have a stove, but do have an electric skillet. They added more grills, so there's plenty of them. We always ate out. The bar and grill by the pool has good food, and all the items on the menu are available for take out from the nearby snack bar. With a grocery store, restaurants, and shopping a block away, it's a very convenient place to stay. We've stayed there 5 times and are going back in August.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 22, 2016)

lynne said:


> All of the reviews are quite old. SFX called with a one bedroom exchange but I am hesitant to book based on recent trip advisor reviews. This is for my brother and his wife who have never been to Maui. They will be visiting us on the Big Island either before or after.  The last time we stayed there it was still an embassy resort.
> 
> Please let me know if you have had any recent experience. The match is for October.


 
Nice resort, good accommodations, decent location, smallish beach front but adequate. We've stayed here twice. Most recently a year ago March. At the time we were DRI owners and was able to reserve deluxe ocean view units. Most exchangers are apt to get island view units. 

I tend to ignore trip advisor reviews of timeshares. They're almost always negative for whatever reason. Even the Marriott's and Hilton's get dinged on tripadvisor.

Here's a photo album from March 2015 https://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Travel/TImeshare/DRI-Kaanapali-Beach-Club-March/ and March 2013 https://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Travel/TImeshare/DRI-Kaanapali-Beach-Club-April/


----------



## lynne (Mar 22, 2016)

Mahalo Doug and Art.  

I let my brother know about your recent stays and I will let him decide.  It is a great location for exploring the island.  I was hoping for a Marriott or the new Hyatt, but I do think they will enjoy the resort.


----------



## DianneL (Mar 23, 2016)

*Love the resort*

We have stayed there once, in 2014.  Loved it.  In fact we have booked a unit for 2017 and can't wait to return.


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 23, 2016)

Kaanapali Beach Club is not Marriott, Hyatt or Westin quality, but it is in the next tier.  You will enjoy your stay there.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 23, 2016)

Here's some pictures:

















For more pictures, you can go to:

artringwald.smugmug.com/Travel/Kaanapali-Beach-Club/


----------



## lynne (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks all,

I decided to book the week.  I am sure my brother and his wife will enjoy their time in Maui, even though the resort fees seem a bit high at $25/day.


----------

